# Введение фриона в область грыжи диска приносит пользу?



## semyenich (9 Мар 2012)

ylianovich написал(а):


> Я уже высказывал *свое мнение* по этой теме...


 
Добрый день! Не получается создать отдельную тему поэтому задаю вопрос здесь. Скажите пожалуйста, как вы считаете введение фриона в область грыжи диска приносит пользу? Данная процедура предлагается у дикуля.


----------



## ylianovich (9 Мар 2012)

С данной методикой не знаком.  Но введение в область грыжи, хлодоген- что этим хотят добиться?, некроза тканей?... Может Вы имеете ввиду в проекции грыжевого выпячивания, т.е на кожу, орошение, вызывая местное охлаждение,(раньше, да и сейчас использовали хлорэтил) такие методы есть, но опять же на грыжу они никак не действуют, точка приложения сосуды, мышцы... простите но здесь не объяснить... Интересно мнение других врачей. А что говорят в центре Дикуля?


----------

